
Software Update changes in the latest macOS releases - bangonkeyboard
https://lapcatsoftware.com/articles/software-update.html
======
bangonkeyboard

      Ignoring software updates is deprecated.
      The ability to ignore individual updates will be removed in a future release of macOS.
    

Fuck this.

